# Anyone looking for a Merckx frame



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I have no relation with the seller -- 

Vintage Eddy Merckx Corsa 01 Road Bike Frame Frameset Dedacciai Zerouno Tubes 57 | eBay

I have this frame in a 56 cm and it's such a nice riding bike. Deda 01 is a more modern tube set than Columbus SLX. Custom builders still use the stuff. My Merckx bike is similar in weight to my titanium bike. You can get it resprayed for $400 and for $1000 total have a lot nicer than a new steel bike with some panache to boot. I built mine up with silver Campy Athena parts. I get a ton of compliments on it. But the way it rides is the best part.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

The Corsa 01 has a very good reputation. My size, but fortunately for my wallet, I'm not in the market right now. That price is OK, but one might find a little better price with some patience.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

There is another seller on EBay with unpainted frames but no forks.
It looks like they bought a bunch when the old factory closed and everything got sold off. 
I am tempted, but need a very small frame.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Stay tuned, relisted with a lower price!


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Interesting. Pretty good deal and the paint is in nice shape. Exact same paint job as my frame had, but the previous owner had it resprayed in a metallic maroon/red with white panels.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

trying to post this pic ...


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Corsa 01s are lovely bikes. Too small for me, too big for my kid


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

I have the same one in a 54 sitting in a box in nearly excellent condition.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

vette said:


> I have the same one in a 54 sitting in a box in nearly excellent condition.


It's a re-spray so not an original Merckx color scheme. The painted to match fork is carbon. Threadless head set. So among Merckx enthusiasts it's a bit of an abomination. Probably why the seller had to post it three different times on ebay before I finally bought it for $700. The frame/fork looked damn near new since he'd just had it painted a few months earlier. For me, it was a steal. I mean steel.


----------

